# Linen Micarta Source



## skyorbital (Jan 29, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone can direct me to some places that sell linen micarta for handle work, I'd prefer EU based sources for ease of delivery but any international sources are fine too.

Many thanks.


----------



## Duane (Feb 10, 2016)

Robert belcher on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/PlantStone/


----------

